# Overworking triceps??



## motionman04 (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a quick question, I notice that during the week, triceps play a role in many of the upperbody exercises I do, such as benchpressing, shoulder presses etc. On the day I specifically work my triceps, I keep it down to usually 2 sets of different tricep exercises since I don't want to overtrain them. Is that usually all I should do, or should I get it up to 3 sets?


----------



## maxpro2 (Feb 11, 2006)

That's probably all your need, maybe even 2-6, especially if you work them after chest (or chest and shoulders). What exercises do you do? Dips are awesome for tricep development.


----------



## Adamjs (Feb 11, 2006)

Will need to ellaborate a bit more on what you actually do before anyone can really say whether or not you're doing enough...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 11, 2006)

I seriously doubt 2 sets of additional tricep work is going to overtrain them, although you could always post up your routine and let us tear it apart.  Heh.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

Just do 2-4 sets after chest


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I usually do 3 sets of dumbell tricep extensions, then 3 sets of tricep pushdowns. When my triceps aren't aching too much, I do 3 sets of dips.


----------



## Adamjs (Feb 12, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just do 2-4 sets after chest


 



			
				motionman04 said:
			
		

> Well, I usually do 3 sets of dumbell tricep extensions, then 3 sets of tricep pushdowns. When my triceps aren't aching too much, I do 3 sets of dips.



I was refering to everything - your whole program. You mention that you do "benchpressing, shoulder presses etc."...and "etc" is a bit ambiguos.  It all depends on how much you do of everything as to how much you should be doing for triceps. 

You need to keep a balance in your body,  and besides, CP lives for tearing apart peoples programs and rebuilding them. Will you deny him his calling in life?


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 12, 2006)

oh, well, my routine seems a bit different from the usual person, but this is what has worked for me for the past couple months:

Tuesday: Chest - Flat, incline, and decline Barbell benchpress 3 sets of 5-10 reps each

Thursday: Shoulders - Dumbell shoulder presses, Arnold presses, military press, side dumbell raises,  3 sets of 5-10 reps each

Friday: Lats - 1 Arm Dumbbell Row, Seated Pulley Rows, Lat pulldowns, 3 sets of 8-12 reps, Lower body work as well this day

Saturday: Biceps - Concentration Curls, Preacher Curls, 8-12 reps, 3 sets each, Triceps - Tricep extensions, tricep pushdowns, 8-12 reps, 3 sets each, 
Back - Incline Row, Seated Row, hyperextensions


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> Tuesday: Chest - Flat, incline, and decline Barbell benchpress 3 sets of 5-10 reps each



This looks fine really, but I would probably incorporate dumbbells in there somewhere.




> Thursday: Shoulders - Dumbell shoulder presses, Arnold presses, military press, side dumbell raises,  3 sets of 5-10 reps each



Bad.  Your delts consist of 3 heads: anterior, lateral, and posterior.  You do nothing for the posterior head here.  A more balanced approach would be one exercise targetting each head, or maybe even additional for the posterior head since you have been overdoing it for the others for so long.




> Friday: Lats - 1 Arm Dumbbell Row, Seated Pulley Rows, Lat pulldowns, 3 sets of 8-12 reps, Lower body work as well this day



Elaborate on your lower body work.  Also, don't workout your back and legs on the same day.  Horrible idea.  On a higher volume/lower frequency routine like this, why would you work the largest muscles in your body all on the same day?




> Saturday: Biceps - Concentration Curls, Preacher Curls, 8-12 reps, 3 sets each, Triceps - Tricep extensions, tricep pushdowns, 8-12 reps, 3 sets each,
> Back - Incline Row, Seated Row, hyperextensions



Arms come last, not first.  Also, you are working your back two days in a row here.  Move this day to Sunday or Monday.  Actually, you need to just scrap this program and start over or do some serious re-working of it.

Read:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=58699
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53332


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 12, 2006)

hmm, I see what you mean, what exercise do you recommend for the posterior deltoid?

Also, the Arm Dumbbell Row, Seated Pulley Rows, Lat pulldowns were my exercises for my lats, what day do you suggest I move those??

Oh, and for the leg day, I usually do: Leg press, Calf Raises, Leg extensions, and Lunges, 3x for 8-12 reps each


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> hmm, I see what you mean, what exercise do you recommend for the posterior deltoid?



I'm partial to face pulls, but some type of reverse fly like scarecrows works well too.




> Also, the Arm Dumbbell Row, Seated Pulley Rows, Lat pulldowns were my exercises for my lats, what day do you suggest I move those??



Just do them with your other back stuff.




> Oh, and for the leg day, I usually do: Leg press, Calf Raises, Leg extensions, and Lunges, 3x for 8-12 reps each



You're lacking hamstring-dominant movements there.

I highly suggest you read those links I laid out for you, they will help you a lot.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 12, 2006)

I see what you mean, I was thinking of adding romanian deadlifts and leg curls in to the leg day.

If I move some of my lateral stuff to the day that I do my back workouts, add in the hamstring exercises, add the posterior delt exercises, while removing the arnold presses on my shoulder day, would I have a decent workout program going on?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

Legs still deserve their own day.  If anything, legs, back, and chest should have their own days.  Shoulders and arms should be consolidated.  You could also toss in your arm work at the end of your chest and back days.  You could also nix this whole body part split crap that makes no sense.  Whatever you do, get back and legs separated.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2006)

"If you are still training body parts and not training movements then you have missed a significant portion of material that has been written on the subject of resistance training over the past 10 years.  You either need to re-read or you just don't get it."

-Mike Boyle


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 12, 2006)

Would this be better?

Sunday: Legs - Leg press, Calf Raises, Leg extensions, Romanian Deadlift, 3x for 8-12 reps each

Tuesday: Chest - Flat, incline, and decline Barbell benchpress 3 sets of 5-10 reps each

Thursday: Shoulders - Dumbell shoulder presses, military press, side dumbell raises, Reverse Flies, 3 sets of 5-10 reps each

Saturday: Back - 1 Arm Dumbbell Row, Seated Pulley Rows, Lat pulldowns, Incline Row, Seated Row, 3 sets of 8-12 reps, 
Biceps - Concentration Curls, Preacher Curls, 8-12 reps, 3 sets each
Triceps - Tricep extensions, tricep pushdowns, 8-12 reps, 3 sets each


I was thinking of putting my tricep day the same day as my shoulders, but I sometimes feel that my triceps are a bit shot after I do some of my shoulder workouts, would it be okay if I did them the day of Back and Biceps?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> Would this be better?
> 
> Sunday: Legs - Leg press, Calf Raises, Leg extensions, Romanian Deadlift, 3x for 8-12 reps each
> 
> ...





still missing it.  but getting closer.

think movements....

push
pull
quad
hip

You are on to something.  Don't stop now!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 12, 2006)

Aren't the quads and hips body parts?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Aren't the quads and hips body parts?




yea, but they are more coralating to movements in this case.  Hip dominant and quad dominant.  how would you like to break them up?  it doesn't matter what you call them, what matters is that you work them properly.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 12, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yea, but they are more coralating to movements in this case.  Hip dominant and quad dominant.  how would you like to break them up?  it doesn't matter what you call them, what matters is that you work them properly.




I know, just breaking balls.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I know, just breaking balls.




homo


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

Push:
Bench Press x 3
Overhead Press x 3
Decline Press x 3
DB Overhead Press x 3
Lateral Raises x 2
Overhead Extensions x 2
Pushdowns x 2

Pull:
1 Arm DB Rows x 3
Chinups x 3
Seated Cable Rows x 3
Pulldowns x 3
Reverse Flies x 2
Concentration Curls x 2
Preacher Curls x 2

Legs:
Squats x 3
Romanian Deadlifts x 3
Leg Press x 3
Leg Curls x 3
Calf Raises x 2
Seated Calf Raises x 2


Routine has been modified and changed slightly.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 12, 2006)

^^

what a nice guy.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Push:
> Bench Press x 3
> Overhead Press x 3
> Decline Press x 3
> ...



Ahh i see, based on the type of movement more importantly over the bodypart, incorporate periodization as well every week?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 12, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> Ahh i see, based on the type of movement more importantly over the bodypart, incorporate periodization as well every week?



You could.  Something like P-RR-S would work well with this type of split.

Also, if you notice the pattern for upper body it goes:
Horizontal
Veritcal
Horizontal
Vertical
Accessory

For lower body it is:
Quad-dominant
Ham-dominant
Quad-dominant
Ham-dominant
Accessory

I would alternate this every week, although I feel hamstring curls deserve the low spot on the totem pole always.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 12, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> You could.  Something like P-RR-S would work well with this type of split.
> 
> Also, if you notice the pattern for upper body it goes:
> Horizontal
> ...



Well I have to say, its quite different from my original routine, but I guess that just shows how off my original routine was. I guess I had been sticking with it because I had been making some gains, but from what I've read from your links, this type of routine should help me even more. Thanks again for all the help, I'm gonna incorporate this routine as soon as I get the chance. BTW, do you recommend alternating every week between decline press and Incline, or just keep at as decline?


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 13, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Push:
> Bench Press x 3
> Overhead Press x 3
> Decline Press x 3
> ...



That workout looks like fun...I think I'm going to try that!! 

For someone that has a lagging bodypart or wants to hit the weights a 4th day what would you suggest??  For me my chest is the weakest link for sure..


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> That workout looks like fun...I think I'm going to try that!!
> 
> For someone that has a lagging bodypart or wants to hit the weights a 4th day what would you suggest??  For me my chest is the weakest link for sure..




I would suggest 

upper
lower
off
upper
lower
off 
off


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would suggest
> 
> upper
> lower
> ...



I would like to try that....I'm gonna do some reading and see what I come up with...I'm also trying my hand at some form of periodization...I'm taking this week off so I'll use this time to put together something...I might throw u a PM this week sometime for a bit of help if you don't mind...And I'm training for size also...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I would like to try that....I'm gonna do some reading and see what I come up with...I'm also trying my hand at some form of periodization...I'm taking this week off so I'll use this time to put together something...I might throw u a PM this week sometime for a bit of help if you don't mind...And I'm training for size also...



I don't mind at all.  A PM is fine.  But, sometimes a thread is better becasue others can learn from it and ask questions also and then we kill a few birds with one stone.  Also, others can offer up some other advice besides just me and you can get a variety of ideas to use if not in your current program, then later in another program.

-p


----------



## TheCurse (Feb 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> still missing it. but getting closer.
> 
> think movements....
> 
> ...


 
P-Funk ...

Leading the ignorant into the light since Dec 2002


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> P-Funk ...
> 
> Leading the ignorant into the light since Dec 2002




I try.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 13, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> That workout looks like fun...I think I'm going to try that!!
> 
> For someone that has a lagging bodypart or wants to hit the weights a 4th day what would you suggest??  For me my chest is the weakest link for sure..



http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=725763

Check that out.  It's basically a suggested way of bring up a lagging body part via higher frequency.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 13, 2006)

BTW, would u suggest switching between incline and decline every week, or keeping with decline bench press?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 14, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> BTW, would u suggest switching between incline and decline every week, or keeping with decline bench press?



You could switch if you wanted.  It probably won't really make much of a difference in the end.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, just started the routine with:

Bench Press x 3
Overhead Press x 3
Decline Press x 3
DB Overhead Press x 3
Lateral Raises x 2
Overhead Extensions x 2
Pushdowns x 2

I have to say, I like the routine a lot, just a few questions though. I noticed that on the DB overhead raises, overhead extensions, and pushdowns I wasn't able to do as much weight as I'm capable of, I just wanted to know if thats supposed to be the case after wearing down the shoulders and triceps, or will that improve with time. Also, is 2 days of abs good enough usually?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Feb 14, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=725763
> 
> Check that out.  It's basically a suggested way of bring up a lagging body part via higher frequency.



cowpimp, how do you find all these articles? I look at the t-nation website and i can never find something specifically that i need

EDIT: Nevermind, i just found the dates listed on the top when i click on archives .. they are so small i never noticed them


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> still missing it.  but getting closer.
> 
> think movements....
> 
> ...



You could do quad and hip on the same day yes?

Also, Ihave incorporated this push-pull-leg routine for myself and this is the 2nd week.  I figure you can do this workout twice a week, cuz, well I am going to have to cuz I just feel like I can do more.

push
pull
leg
rest
push
pull
leg
 =7days.

Thats ok right?

Heavy on one day and what, light on the other?  Thats what Ive read in the past, but what exactly could you do on light days?  (other than the obvious observation of doing light weight high reps)  Would say.. Sunday(push) do a chest press...then on the next push do a push up on a stability ball..?  That too easy?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> You could do quad and hip on the same day yes?
> 
> Also, Ihave incorporated this push-pull-leg routine for myself and this is the 2nd week.  I figure you can do this workout twice a week, cuz, well I am going to have to cuz I just feel like I can do more.
> 
> ...




you could do hips and quad dominant movements in the same workout yes.

You could do threeo n one off but I am not partial to lifting 3 days in a row.  Just because you feel like you could do more doesn't mean that you should.  I could lift everyday but I don't.  You would have to really mind your volume and intensity if you want to lift that frequently.  Judging by some of your questions I would say that you don't have the program set up in a manner that would allow you to properly execute the workouts with this kind of frequency.

As far as the push pull I am into a split like this:

day1- push
day2- lower quad dom
day3- off
day4- pull
day5- lower hip dom.
day 6 and 7- off

or

upper
lower
of
upper
lower
off
off


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> As far as the push pull I am into a split like this:
> 
> day1- push
> day2- lower quad dom
> ...



Hah!  Thats basically the workout frequency I was doing this week.  Only I did pull on the first day you have lower.  Today I was going to do all lower.  I fucked up on going to the gym 1 day so thats how I accidently ended up in the routine.

Russian or Sumo Deadlifts, not sure yet
Barbell Squats
Dumbell ROmanian Deadlifts (never tried DBs)
Leg Press
Seated Calf
Standing Calf (reversing these this time)

As far as volume goes, I dont know.  This would be enough yes?  Err, considering the volume/intensity, I know, but by the time I got an answer for an example of volume, my lower day will be finished.

Just wondered what it should be like if I were to do a 3 day on 1 off week kinda routine.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2006)

<WHEW!>  That workout was a bit tough.  Better re-think it.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 16, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> As far as volume goes, I dont know.  This would be enough yes?  Err, considering the volume/intensity, I know, but by the time I got an answer for an example of volume, my lower day will be finished.



You don't tell us how much volume you're using, just the exercise selection.  # of reps and # of sets are what make up volume.  Intensity and frequency should be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Hah!  Thats basically the workout frequency I was doing this week.  Only I did pull on the first day you have lower.  Today I was going to do all lower.  I fucked up on going to the gym 1 day so thats how I accidently ended up in the routine.
> 
> Russian or Sumo Deadlifts, not sure yet
> Barbell Squats
> ...




I would say that is a bit much if you are training 6 times a week like you want to.....

push
pull
legs
off
push
pull
legs
off


If I were lifting like that I would probably do low volume and high intensity OR low volume high intensity one day and then lower intensity moderate volume on the second.


----------



## motionman04 (Feb 16, 2006)

Just finished day 2 of the new routine, which is Pull:
1 Arm DB Rows x 3
Chinups x 3
Seated Cable Rows x 3
Pulldowns x 3
Reverse Flies x 2
Concentration Curls x 2
Preacher Curls x 2

never realized how much these back exercises actually do work your arms, my biceps were killing me by the time I was doing curls, and I also realized I need to improve on my chin ups


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 16, 2006)

P Funk

You said 

Upper
Lower
Off
Upper
Lower
Off 
Off

I saw in another thread where you suggested:

Upper/Horizontal
Lower
off
Upper/Vertical
Off
Off

Is that what you meant?  Or can you just hit all of ur upper body both days??  And if you do hit all upper body...how much should the two workouts differ??  And the same question with lower body...And the order of muscle groups....maybe start with chest, then back, shoulders,tri's and bi's...I'm guessing four sets of a single exercise a piece would be plenty for the already beat up arm muscles...

And cowpimp..I read the article and It looks like something I would like to try...maybe not to the degree of detail that it recommends due to time constraints but definitely something to give a shot...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> P Funk
> 
> You said
> 
> ...




you can do it either way.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you can do it either way.



Well if I wanted to do all of upper body twice in a weeks time...should the workouts differ in the same week??  If I do P/RR/S for instance....would I do Power twice that week then RR twice the next week and so on??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Well if I wanted to do all of upper body twice in a weeks time...should the workouts differ in the same week??  If I do P/RR/S for instance....would I do Power twice that week then RR twice the next week and so on??




yes, the workouts should differ.  You could do strength one day and then hypertrophy the next or some sort of hybrid like that.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 20, 2006)

Today I did upper and trained in the 6-8 rep range.  I did, in this order:

Flat BB Press x3
Decline BB Press x2
Incline BB Press x3
Lat Pulldowns x2
DB rows x2
HS High Row x2
Pulley Rows x2
BB Military Press x2
Upright Rows x3

I was going to do some overhead ext and curls but it was getting late...Please rip this apart and give me some direction....also, was wondering if I should do deads on upper or lower body days...I figured if I was doing rack deads I should do them on upper for sure...


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

Really, in terms of balancing push and pull movements it looks quite good.  The only thing I might do differently is alternate between push and pull movements instead of prioritizing pressing movements so much.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Really, in terms of balancing push and pull movements it looks quite good.  The only thing I might do differently is alternate between push and pull movements instead of prioritizing pressing movements so much.




Great idea, thx....I was actually going to alternate push and pull on different days....like my next upper body day do back first then chest etc...but I will try what you say and alternate push and pull movements...this will probably result in stronger lifts as well and allow me to condense my workouts some and make them shorter...

Wow, I thought for sure this workout was going to get ripped apart...maybe I've learned a little something here at IM...thx for the help pimp and funk...

I was talking to a friend today at the gym and he suggested I drink something like gatorade or something with carbs in it while I'm lifting because of the number of sets I'm doing...what do you think??


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Great idea, thx....I was actually going to alternate push and pull on different days....like my next upper body day do back first then chest etc...but I will try what you say and alternate push and pull movements...this will probably result in stronger lifts as well and allow me to condense my workouts some and make them shorter...
> 
> Wow, I thought for sure this workout was going to get ripped apart...maybe I've learned a little something here at IM...thx for the help pimp and funk...



Well, I personally don't like upright rows in there.  They're still a solid veritcal pulling movement though.  I would replace them with pull-ups or chin-ups myself, however.




> I was talking to a friend today at the gym and he suggested I drink something like gatorade or something with carbs in it while I'm lifting because of the number of sets I'm doing...what do you think??



You could have a protein & carb drink that you sip during your workout, sure.  It isn't necessary, but it is certainly a good idea.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have grown to favor frequency over volume per workout.

I do a HST type program, where I work the entire body 4 times per week in full body sessions, but only doing one to two sets per bodypart with drop sets at the end of certain exercises.

I have set new personal bests in every lift and look AND feel better than using split routines... especially my cardiovascular abilities.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 21, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I have grown to favor frequency over volume per workout.
> 
> I do a HST type program, where I work the entire body 4 times per week in full body sessions, but only doing one to two sets per bodypart with drop sets at the end of certain exercises.
> 
> I have set new personal bests in every lift and look AND feel better than using split routines... especially my cardiovascular abilities.



Well this is definitely a different kinda workout for me, as I'm used to bodypart splits...but P funk finally convinced me that this is the way to go...so for me this is a higher frequency split...


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Well, I personally don't like upright rows in there.  They're still a solid veritcal pulling movement though.  I would replace them with pull-ups or chin-ups myself, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I thought upright rows were for shoulders and rear delts....I was going to do pull ups yesterday but the station was full...so I did lat pulldowns...If I didn't do upright rows I think I might do another shoulder pressing exercise of some sort like arnolds...or maybe just lateral raises..how does that sound?

Oh and about the isolation work for tri's and bi's at the end of the session?  Necessary or not??  I was just going to do one exercise for each like overhead ext and straight bar curls..


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Now I thought upright rows were for shoulders and rear delts....I was going to do pull ups yesterday but the station was full...so I did lat pulldowns...If I didn't do upright rows I think I might do another shoulder pressing exercise of some sort like arnolds...or maybe just lateral raises..how does that sound?
> 
> Oh and about the isolation work for tri's and bi's at the end of the session?  Necessary or not??  I was just going to do one exercise for each like overhead ext and straight bar curls..



Nah, you need another pulling movement.  Don't fall into the trap of thinking body parts.  That is how shoulder imbalances arise in many instances.  For each push you should have a pull to balance it out.  For example:

Military Press : Pullups
Bench Press : Bent Rows

See where I'm going with this?

So, I would structure your program like this:

Flat BB Press x3 - Horizontal Press
DB rows x3 - Horizontal Pull
BB Military Press x2 - Vertical Press
Pullups x2 - Vertical Pull
Decline BB Press x2 - Horizontal Press
HS High Row x2 - Horizontal Pull
Steep Incline BB Press x3 - Vertical Press
Pulldowns x3 - Vertical Pull


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nah, you need another pulling movement.  Don't fall into the trap of thinking body parts.  That is how shoulder imbalances arise in many instances.  For each push you should have a pull to balance it out.  For example:
> 
> Military Press : Pullups
> Bench Press : Bent Rows
> ...



Gotcha...would dips be considered a horizontal or vertical press??

Also this is what I did today for lowerbody...Everything was sets of 6-8 reps

Squats x3
Hacks x3
SLDL's x3 (first time I've done these and I LOVE them)
Leg Ext x3
Leg Curls x3
Calf raises on the hack sled x4

I'm thinking I'll do hyper exts on my second lower body day instead of SLDL's and replace hacks with Leg Presses....How balanced does this look to you??


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Gotcha...would dips be considered a horizontal or vertical press??
> 
> Also this is what I did today for lowerbody...Everything was sets of 6-8 reps
> 
> ...



Not bad, although I would probably just nix the leg extensions.

Dips are a vertical pressing movement unless you really lean forward when doing them.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Not bad, although I would probably just nix the leg extensions.
> 
> Dips are a vertical pressing movement unless you really lean forward when doing them.




Should I replace them with another exercise?? Or do you think I'm doing enough quad dominant work on this particular day??


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 22, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Should I replace them with another exercise?? Or do you think I'm doing enough quad dominant work on this particular day??



The squats and hack squats are plenty, although I don't think it will kill your routine to leave the leg extensions if you leave them in.  I'm just not really a fan of that exercise except under certain circumstances.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> The squats and hack squats are plenty, although I don't think it will kill your routine to leave the leg extensions if you leave them in.  I'm just not really a fan of that exercise except under certain circumstances.




Sorry to keep this thread alive but here is what I did today pimp and funk...in this order...all exercises were 3 sets of 6-8 reps

BB Bench
HS DY Row
BB Military Press
Pull Ups
Decline DB Press
DB Rows
Dips
Upright Rows

My workouts are taking quite some time....even gettin after it, it takes me at least a solid hour and I am huffing and puffing....Is this bad??  Is that too long??  I'm quite certain by getting used to and moving faster between exercises it would take less time...but as of right now it's taking a solid hour to an hour and fifteen...

Also I want to do some ab work but definitely not on Upper body day...what about one or two of my 3 off days??  Would it be bad at all to come in and do maybe abs and some cardio??  Would that be a mistake??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Sorry to keep this thread alive but here is what I did today pimp and funk...in this order...all exercises were 3 sets of 6-8 reps
> 
> BB Bench
> HS DY Row
> ...




damn!  that is a shit ton of stuff!!  what do your other days of training look like?


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn!  that is a shit ton of stuff!!  what do your other days of training look like?




Well lower body isn't that bad at all....Look back on the other page and you'll see last weeks leg/calf day...

And remember I'm putting stuff together based solely on u and pimp's advice so if you speak I WILL listen...don't hold back...

Remember I've always done body part splits...I didn't know any different, so I don't know what to expect with a day to do my entire upper body...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Well lower body isn't that bad at all....Look back on the other page and you'll see last weeks leg/calf day...
> 
> And remember I'm putting stuff together based solely on u and pimp's advice so if you speak I WILL listen...don't hold back...
> 
> Remember I've always done body part splits...I didn't know any different, so I don't know what to expect with a day to do my entire upper body...



so you just have an upper and lower body day?  just 2 days a week of lifting?  are you repeating both days and making it 4 days of lifting?

I think you may have misread what he was saying because that routine is pretty heavy on the volume.  can I see the whole routine you have written up and maybe we can make it more effecient?


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> so you just have an upper and lower body day?  just 2 days a week of lifting?  are you repeating both days and making it 4 days of lifting?
> 
> I think you may have misread what he was saying because that routine is pretty heavy on the volume.  can I see the whole routine you have written up and maybe we can make it more effecient?



It's what you suggested

Upper
Lower
Off
Upper
Lower
Off
Off

I also was going to do what you suggested and train for strength the first upper/lower day and hypertrophy the next...

I haven't written a program as of yet....just kinda feeling out this new way of training and getting input as I go...Now I could train upper/horizontal one day and upper vertical the next and switch up the rep schemes weekly and that would effectively cut down the volume...but I am interested in learning how to effectively work my entire upper body in one day without overdoing it....remember you are also talking to someone who has always trained with high volume cuz I didn't know any better...and I've always gotten results...but I'm willing to scrap everything and overhaul my routine with a little guidance...

Where do you live??  Ima come visit...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> It's what you suggested
> 
> Upper
> Lower
> ...




okay, but you should spread some of those exercises out over the two days!!  Not all on one day.

I live where my location says..


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, but you should spread some of those exercises out over the two days!!  Not all on one day.
> 
> I live where my location says..




So would you say just one push and pull on a horizontal plane and one push/pull on a vertical plane??  Or a upper/horizontal day and an upper/vertical day??

And manhattan is fucking far....dammit...you know any elite fitness coaches in alabama? heh...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> So would you say just one push and pull on a horizontal plane and one push/pull on a vertical plane??  Or a upper/horizontal day and an upper/vertical day??
> 
> And manhattan is fucking far....dammit...you know any elite fitness coaches in alabama? heh...




either of those that you listed are fine....if you do the first one do the one plane heavy and the other lighter and then switch on the next day....like:

day1- heavy horz/ligh vertical
bench press- 4 sets x 5 reps
bent over BB row- 4 sets x 5 reps
Db shoulder press- 3 sets x 8 reps
pulldown- 3 sets x 8 reps


don't know anyone in bama...sorry.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> either of those that you listed are fine....if you do the first one do the one plane heavy and the other lighter and then switch on the next day....like:
> 
> day1- heavy horz/ligh vertical
> bench press- 4 sets x 5 reps
> ...



I think I will try upper/horz, lower, upper/vertical, lower and implement some form of periodization....Now when I start my next cycle (soon)...we will talk again about making some adjustments heh...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> I think I will try upper/horz, lower, upper/vertical, lower and implement some form of periodization....Now when I start my next cycle (soon)...we will talk again about making some adjustments heh...




okay, let me know.

If you are thinking about periodization there are a few ways you can go.  You may want to try something like a 3 week ramp up in volume, a 1 week drop off and then another three week ramp up.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, let me know.
> 
> If you are thinking about periodization there are a few ways you can go.  You may want to try something like a 3 week ramp up in volume, a 1 week drop off and then another three week ramp up.




Hmmm...

So the 3rd week maybe do something like what I did today??  Then cut that in half and work back up to it in 3 more weeks??  Or maybe just add sets to the exercises that I'm already doing??  Maybe add sets and reps??  Or as I add reps and sets reduce resting intervals??  Am I on the right track??


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> So the 3rd week maybe do something like what I did today??  Then cut that in half and work back up to it in 3 more weeks??  Or maybe just add sets to the exercises that I'm already doing??  Maybe add sets and reps??  Or as I add reps and sets reduce resting intervals??  Am I on the right track??




no, nothing like what you did today....lol....

like

day1- upper
bench press
rows
pull downs
DB shoulder press

loading:
week1- 3 sets x 6 reps
week2- 4 sets x 6 reps
week3- 5 sets x 6 sets
week4- 2 sets x 6 reps (unload)

or

loading:
week1- 3 sets x 8 reps
week2- 4 sets x 6 reps
week3- 5 sets x 5 reps
week4- 2 sets x 8 reps (unload)

something to that effect.


----------



## PWGriffin (Feb 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no, nothing like what you did today....lol....
> 
> like
> 
> ...



Alright I think I got it!! heh...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

PWGriffin said:
			
		

> Alright I think I got it!! heh...




now just put a set 4 week routine down on paper and you will be good to go.


----------

